# Tripwires, Toe Poppers and Pressure Devices



## Gunz (Mar 25, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you, @Ocoka 
I look forward to reading this later.


----------



## Etype (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks @Ocoka - as much as things change, they stay the same.


----------



## digrar (Mar 25, 2018)

Bloody m16 mines.
The Australian Task Force had a Commander (Brigadier Stuart Graham) who decided to put a huge minefield in the AO, running from Dat Do to the coast 11km away. It was to be surveilled by South Vietnamese troops, who did a piss poor job at best, and totally neglected the task at worst. And to be honest, it was a job that couldn't be achieved even with 100% diligence.
The VC started lifting the mines before the field had even been completed and from that point 50-80% of our casualties were traced back to mines lifted from Graham's folly.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 26, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Teufel (Mar 28, 2018)

I hate IEDs. I was super good at finding them on the road but generally failed to do so before they went off.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 29, 2018)

deleted


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 21, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> This concerns the actions of Combined Action Platoon 2-7-10 (10th Platoon, 7th Company, 2nd Combined Action Group), and our Counterparts from the 21st Regional Force Infantry as they related to boobytraps, SFDs or UEDs (Static Firing Device; Unspecified Explosive Device). I was a member of this team at the time these After-Action reports were written.
> 
> The enemy in my company's TAOR were prolific sappers, constantly rigging set-ups. Since we were foot-mobile every day during combat patrols and at night moving to and from ambush sites, these were ever-present stress producers. We were pretty good at finding them before they were tripped or stepped on...but the ones we missed hurt and killed Marines and RFs. Dogs helped, but dogs and handlers were in high demand and not always available.
> 
> ...



@Ocoka Thanks for sharing. Very cool that you saved those reports over the years.


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2018)

Etype said:


> Thanks @Ocoka - as much as things change, they stay the same.



From the video game series, Fallout, but appropriate

.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 21, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump because I re-read this thread every so often.

#respect


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 13, 2019)

Brother this is awsome.


----------

